# Cheap ferry to Morocco



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

booked a fast ferry from Algeciras to Tangier for 120 Euros for two person a motor caravan and a return trip. I thought that was relatively reasonable.

Bought the ticket at a place commonly known by motor caravaners behind Carrefour on the N340 near Algeciras.

Joe


----------

